# Torwel Economizer Spreader Parts



## sbp156 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I was hoping someone with more experience with Torwel spreaders can chime in here. I have the Economizer gas/hydraulic with a Tecumseh engine (I wont even get into that). Lately I have been trying to get parts for it and they seem to be hard to get and expensive. The hydraulic pump is leaking around the input shaft seal and Torwel says they do not offer a rebuild on the pump, only a new one. Does anyone know of a part number or the original company who makes the pumps and a model for Torwel? I would much rather rebuild than put a new one on. Its hard to find informtion on these spreaders.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## boatmehcanic (Dec 27, 2010)

Im in the process of tracking one down myself. Ill let you know if I find anything.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

I have one of those units. I would contact my local hydraulic repair facility. They should be able to help identify and supply parts. But if it is just a seal they are pretty much standard. Just take measurements and match up a new seal from your local supplier.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

I will try to verify but I think it possibly is a Haldex pump.


----------



## sbp156 (Jan 28, 2014)

Off the top of my head I cant think of any shops around me. Unfortunately, its the wrong time of year to be pulling seals out in the hopes of finding one, especially since the spreader still works. I do know a lot of seals are the same, I was just hoping to find a kit so I had the seal BEFORE I took it apart. Haha. I have had that move back fire on me before.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

I have not looked yet , but are there any numbers on the pump?

Northern Tool & Equipment have similar looking pumps on their site. It has the manual for the pumps for download as a PDF. In the manual is a part number for a repair kit.

This is for reference only as you need to identify the pump manufacturer.


----------

